

Secret DoJ al-Awlaki memo released by court - anigbrowl
http://www.scribd.com/doc/230975716/Awlaki-Memo

======
anigbrowl
Normally I wouldn't consider this HN-appropriate, but this particular case has
been discussed so many times on HN over the last 4 years that the release of
the original document seems like it would be of interest to a large number of
community members.

